# MySQL Select, mehrere Werte in einer Spalte



## Cryog3n (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo @ all,

ich beisse grade an einem Problem und weiß im Moment garnicht wie ich es anpacken soll.

Ich habe einen ganz normalen select auf eine tabelle. 

-> select a, b, c from xxx

Ergebnis:
zeile 1: "Apfel" - "Banane" - "Kürbis"

Jetzt gibt es eine weitere Tabelle yyy von der ich aus einer Spalte kombiniert mit Spalte c der ersten Tabelle die Werte in einer Zeile und Spalte brauche. In yyy können allerdings auch z.b. 15 Zeilen stehen. Also in etwa so.

-> select x from yyy

Ergebnis:
zeile 1: "Melone"
zeile 2: "Zitrone"

*gewünschtes Gesamtergebnis:*
zeile 1: "Apfel" - "Banane" - "Kürbis, Melone, Zitrone"

Ich steh sowas vom auf dem Schlauch. Vielen Dank schonmal für konstruktive Hilfe, Hinweise auf Funktionen o.ä.

Gruß, Cryo


----------

